

Why 90% of Remittances Happen Offline - volandovengo
https://www.regalii.com/blog/why-90-of-remittances-happen-offline

======
juanmaldonado
Great write up by our star intern, Donovan. It explains why many of the people
who send money abroad still have a need for offline channels.

